# Average commute speed…



## CharlieB (26 Oct 2010)

Sorry if this subject's been raised before, but an article in this morning's _Metro_ suggests the average commute speed by public transport is between 6.7-10.9mph. My guess is it must be a similar speed by car.

Dunno know about the rest of us, but my commute by bike is between 17-18mph average.

Need I say more?


----------



## gaz (26 Oct 2010)

My average is between 12 and 14. Too many traffic lights and lots of traffic makes me go slower 

If your hitting 18mph average through central London then you are either, braking many traffic laws. Live and work on or near a fast road with little traffic lights. Or your not talking about a true average but a moving average.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Mine is usually between 14-15mph. Like Gaz.. I have many traffic lights, junctions and most days, backed up traffic to deal with.


----------



## magnatom (26 Oct 2010)

16.5-17.5mph for me, helped by the rural section of my commute. 

When traffic is heavy (not unusual) I am pretty sure I make it to work quicker on the bike than in the car. It would take significantly longer still for me to take public transport.


----------



## CharlieB (26 Oct 2010)

gaz said:


> My average is between 12 and 14. Too many traffic lights and lots of traffic makes me go slower
> 
> If your hitting 18mph average through central London then you are either, braking many traffic laws. Live and work on or near a fast road with little traffic lights. Or your not talking about a true average but a moving average.


It's legit, honest! I'm fortunate enough to use some quiet residential streets that are gated to motor vehicles at one end, so that it's not a rat run. Other roads I use are quite fast anyway. Oh, and I DON'T RLJ!!!


----------



## clarion (26 Oct 2010)

Don't know in old numbers, but I do my 20km commute in an hour. And the moving average is higher, of course. This morning was quite quick, at 24.6kph. Rough conversion gives that as 15.3mph. Door to door average is then about 12.5mph 

Trying to drive to work would be completely pointless.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

I give myself an hour and fifteen to cover 14 miles.

What many commute cyclist forget is to add to their journey the time it takes to change both tubes on the roadside.

If I'm approaching my workplace in reasonable time without having mishap, I slow down to cool off.

I normally average 14.5 ish.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2010)

For me it's 15 mins in car-9ish miles out of rush hour.
Bike is 35-45 mins I still prefer the bike though.
My moving average is usually 13-14mph would like to be faster,need to work harder.


----------



## Simba (26 Oct 2010)

Mine is anywhere from 13mph upto 16mph all depends on the wind, I am not even on a road bike, well any bike for the moment


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I give myself an hour and fifteen to cover 14 miles.
> 
> What many commute cyclist forget is to add to their journey the time it takes to change both tubes on the roadside.
> 
> ...



I had a day where I got a puncture after 3 miles,no problem tube out new one in.Still time to get to work with 10 mins to spare.
3 miles later another one,different tyre as well,ended up being 5 mins late.
I now aim to get to work 30mins early just in case,also gives a decent amount of time to cool down,have a cuppa etc.
Same day on way home another one half way in,pouring down too.That night the tyres were binned and some decent ones ordered.


----------



## DrSquirrel (26 Oct 2010)

I'm lucky in a way, that being late isn't a problem (if I was worried I could just leave 5-10 minutes later). As it happens I get to work 10-20 minutes early each day - so they can stuff moaning that I am 5 minutes late. (And yes, I do actually start my work when I sit down regardless ).



CharlieB said:


> Sorry if this subject's been raised before, but an article in this morning's _Metro_ suggests the average commute speed by public transport is between 6.7-10.9mph. My guess is it must be a similar speed by car.
> 
> Dunno know about the rest of us, but my commute by bike is between 17-18mph average.
> 
> Need I say more?



18-19 heading for 20s over a 10mile+ commute.

You don't mention your distance


----------



## ACS (26 Oct 2010)

Not having been issued at birth with the hill climbing or the fast gene my commute is 14.5 - 15mph with no traffic lights, ped crossing or junctions. 

Guess I need to up my game a bit.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Oct 2010)

Coming into central London, driving isn't an option - the costs are prohibitive, and it would take an age. So it's basically public transport - c.40-45 mins, £120/month v bike - 25 minutes, c. £5/month (tyres, brake blocks, batteries). Average speed? Don't know. It's about 7-8 miles and 25 minutes - the maths is beyond me. It's a lot more fun than the tube too. the only thing I miss is reading - I used to read a lot more. But overall it's a no-brainer.


----------



## benb (26 Oct 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my average of 20km/h (12 and a bit mph), but I've made a decision to go a more pleasant but slower route through a park.

My route is just under 10k and usually takes me 25-30 mins.
As it happens taking the car would usually be about 5 mins quicker, but would sometimes be slower, and in any case is more stressful.

Hopefully when I get a new lighter, faster bike next year I can get it down to 20 mins would be consistently faster than driving.


----------



## monkeypony (26 Oct 2010)

13.5 mile commute - 20mph average. Which is actually a higher average than Mrs Monkeypony who does the same journey in a car 30 minutes later, which always makes me feel smug


----------



## StuartG (26 Oct 2010)

I used to cycle into central London in the days when it was rare to see another cyclist. No matter how slow it was faster than cars and buses (no bus lanes!).

Lately when I have done the route I am astounded by both the number and speed. A speed I wouldn't dare except on an open road. Many are relying on everybody else doing nothing wrong. I guess when a ped or motorist does err - then the blame is all down to them. I have to say that this class of cyclists is no better then the similar class of motorist that we (and they?) despair.

Indeed at certain junctions even I feel intimidated by the boy racers. It isn't a great encouragement to newbies trying to commute and already scared out of their minds by motorised traffic. But I don't know what can be done to encourage all road users to relax and co-operate rather than exercise their macho issues on a commute.

TTs are the place for that ...


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Oct 2010)

StuartG said:


> I used to cycle into central London in the days when it was rare to see another cyclist. No matter how slow it was faster than cars and buses (no bus lanes!).
> 
> Lately when I have done the route I am astounded by both the number and speed. A speed I wouldn't dare except on an open road. Many are relying on everybody else doing nothing wrong. I guess when a ped or motorist does err - then the blame is all down to them. I have to say that this class of cyclists is no better then the similar class of motorist that we (and they?) despair.
> 
> ...



Now hang on just a minute! Just 'cos you 'wouldn't dare', doesn't mean others are necessarily being reckless. I go at a speed which makes strong men weep and maidens swoon, but I don't 'rely on others doing nothing wrong'. On the contrary, I take it as read that everyone around me is a potential idiot/psycopath, and ride accordingly. Nor am I 'exercising macho issues', whatever the hell that's supposed to mean. I just enjoy going fast. As long as I do it safely, what's it to you? Enjoy your TTs - but spare me the snarky comments, eh?


----------



## magnatom (26 Oct 2010)

I should add, my average (16.5-17.5mph) is a moving average. It takes me about 50-55 minutes to ride 11.7 miles. So actual average of between 13-14mph. I can't filter past queues pf traffic at 20mph!


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

There's this peculiar thing about working for someone and having a set start time.

If you are early, its YOUR choice.
If you are late, Its NOT YOUR choice.

I'm on Flexitime, so the earlier I start, the sooner I can depart. On days when I don't have a commute mishap, that's 15 mins in the bank for later in the week.


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Oct 2010)

Just over 7.5 mile journey - time usually between 27-28 mins (depending on traffic lights). The target is a 20mph average (instead of the current 16-16.5 mph) but need to get much fitter before I'll get close to that. British Gas need to get those road works finished too


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

There are four sets of traffic lights on my journey to work. Usually, they detect me and change.
Most mornings I don't have to stop and don't have to apply the brakes until I'm approaching the bike shed.

I can count nine places where brakes are required on the homeward trip in the afternoon.

I don't try for PBs. This encourages risk taking. 

And also, my route takes me past the entrance to Warwick Castle. I have found several banknotes fluttering down the gutter. ( would have missed them if I was racing the traffic in 'Primary'  )


----------



## martint235 (26 Oct 2010)

I average somewhere between 14mph (wet and dark) to 18mph (dry and sunny) over a 10 mile commute with London traffic and lights etc. I'm trying to persuade myself it's not all about speed and that I should take it easy but then someone goes past me in team kit and it's all over for another day.....


----------



## Hicky (26 Oct 2010)

I have a commute of roughly 12 miles, average 45 to 50 mins.
It is easier into Manchester from where I live hence I've done it quicker than 45mins, I am also on flexitime but some days have to be in for a certain time......I simply leave earlier and have a relaxing shower and cuppa at work.

I can use car or rail, both are 1hour door to door(ignoring half term for the car when traffic is lighter).


----------



## palinurus (26 Oct 2010)

Semi rural commute, few junctions, 14-15 mph.

I usually ride fixed and I like to trundle along at 60 rpm. Just feels right.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

palinurus said:


> Semi rural commute, few junctions, 14-15 mph.
> 
> I usually ride fixed and I like to trundle along at 60 rpm. Just feels right.




 That cadence is far, far TOO SLOW! What are you trying to do to yourself? Build big muscles??


----------



## zigzag (26 Oct 2010)

there are 27(!) traffic lights on my way to work which is just under 5 miles. so it takes me 25-30mins, fastest was 15mins at night. i count the time from closing house door and opening office door.


----------



## 4F (26 Oct 2010)

Anything bertween 12 and 18 depending on weather, wind, mood, traffic, time of day, time of year.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2010)

I have 9 sets of lights on a 15.2 mile commute I allow 1 hour 5mins sometimes I am up to 3 minutes late but I have been ten minutes early once or thrice :-) I would say my most common time is just on or just under the hour.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2010)

Now I think thats not a bad time, neither fast nor slow, but I hardly ever see another bike and when I do the fecker is overtaking me!


----------



## CharlieB (26 Oct 2010)

Oh dear, when I put the OP in, it was never intended to be a 'let's compare our averages' thread.

It was meant to be more a 'how silly you are not to commute by bike' thread!


----------



## StuartG (26 Oct 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99' timestamp='1288090906' post='1445988']
Now hang on just a minute! Just 'cos you 'wouldn't dare', doesn't mean others are necessarily being reckless. I go at a speed which makes strong men weep and maidens swoon, but I don't 'rely on others doing nothing wrong'. On the contrary, I take it as read that everyone around me is a potential idiot/psycopath, and ride accordingly. Nor am I 'exercising macho issues', whatever the hell that's supposed to mean. I just enjoy going fast. As long as I do it safely, what's it to you? Enjoy your TTs - but spare me the snarky comments, eh? 
[/quote]
Can you tell me the difference between you passing speedily with insufficient clearance and a motorist? Can you tell me why riding at a speed in which you cannot stop or swerve safely if a kid runs out between two cars is not reckless?

That's the sort of thing I was referring to. Maybe you do things different but if you don't see that all too often on London commutes then you should not be cycling at any speed. As long as people ride safely I offer no criticism. But excessive speed and safety are incompatible. Nothing snarky there surely?


----------



## scouserinlondon (26 Oct 2010)

On my London commute I find school holidays much better. Today's average was 14.2 mph on my hybrid. Usually in term time it's nearer 13.5 mph which is respectable for the traffic & my fitness level.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

scouserinlondon said:


> On my London commute *I find school holidays much better. * Today's average was 14.2 mph on my hybrid. Usually in term time it's nearer 13.5 mph which is respectable for the traffic & my fitness level.



Indeed, part of my commute through Bormley is usually snarled up with motons.. this week, nice and clear


----------



## scouserinlondon (26 Oct 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99' timestamp='1288089343' post='1445957']
Coming into central London, driving isn't an option - the costs are prohibitive, and it would take an age. So it's basically public transport - c.40-45 mins, £120/month v bike - 25 minutes, c. £5/month (tyres, brake blocks, batteries). Average speed? Don't know. It's about 7-8 miles and 25 minutes - the maths is beyond me. It's a lot more fun than the tube too. the only thing I miss is reading - I used to read a lot more. But overall it's a no-brainer. 
[/quote]

Agree with this. I also find cycling more predictable. The fairy has been a few times and there's the odd crash or incidents which slow me down, but most of the time I knw my 7 mile commute will take me about half an hour. The train can be anything from 40 mins to 1.5 hours.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Oct 2010)

StuartG said:


> Can you tell me the difference between you passing speedily with insufficient clearance and a motorist? Can you tell me why riding at a speed in which you cannot stop or swerve safely if a kid runs out between two cars is not reckless?
> 
> That's the sort of thing I was referring to. Maybe you do things different but if you don't see that all too often on London commutes then you should not be cycling at any speed. As long as people ride safely I offer no criticism. But excessive speed and safety are incompatible. Nothing snarky there surely?


But 'excessive' begs the question, does it not? 


I do see idiots doing idiotic things, but given the hour-ish I spend on London roads pretty much every working day of the year, remarkably seldom, all things considered. I see lots of people cycling very fast, but the vast majority of them know exactly what they are doing and are doing it entirely safely. 

And yes, I do thinks it's snarky to start throwing around comments about, eg, macho posturing, and tarring a whole community with one thick 'n gungy brush.


----------



## Moodyman (26 Oct 2010)

Door to door car commute - 40 mins

Door to door cycle commute - 1 hr.

But the cycle commutes saves me 2 hours of gym, so I'm 1hr 20 mins better off each day.

Agree with the OP, it's madness when I see folk sitting in their cars and I whizz past.


----------



## martint235 (26 Oct 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Oh dear, when I put the OP in, it was never intended to be a 'let's compare our averages' thread.
> 
> It was meant to be more a 'how silly you are not to commute by bike' thread!



Too late. I think you should have put that in the title!!!! World War 3 is probably only days away, get the popcorn in.....


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Oct 2010)

Threads are like clockwork mice; all you can do is wind 'em up and put 'em down - you never know where they're going to go.


----------



## StuartG (26 Oct 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99' timestamp='1288099394' post='1446184']And yes, I do thinks it's snarky to start throwing around comments about, eg, macho posturing, and tarring a whole community with one thick 'n gungy brush.[/quote]
I see - what better word would you suggest to describe cyclists whose speed shows no consideration for other road users?
And is this 'community' not to be criticised?
Why do you defend them?


----------



## clarion (26 Oct 2010)

I did forget to put in the comparison.

For my commute (1hr door to door by bike), the public transport option takes about an hour as well. Slightly less if I take the folding bike. By car it is just too silly to even attempt.


----------



## gaz (26 Oct 2010)

StuartG said:


> I see - what better word would you suggest to describe cyclists whose speed shows no consideration for other road users?
> And is this 'community' not to be criticised?
> Why do you defend them?


Tell me about it, all these slow cyclists taking up te road space and forcing the rest of us to overtake. Have they never thought about the people trying to get to their destination on time!

Seriously, your moaning over the fact that some people are faster than you?


----------



## automatic_jon (26 Oct 2010)

When commuting to Southampton I was doing 17 rolling average along the A27. I'm not sure what my true average was, I didn't check the time I got to the bike shed and it is quite a walk from there to the changing room. I suppose it was taking me an hour and a half to do 25 miles, including the walk up to the department.

When I'm at uni it takes as long as it takes to get there, it's only 3 miles but if I'm up early it can take all morning as I'll go clockwise aroud Portsea island instead of straight down the main road to the centre of town.


----------



## JoysOfSight (26 Oct 2010)

14.4mph this morning, moving average 17mph. But that is only 5 miles, and mainly downhill!

On my usual commute there's an average of 200m between lights, so it's never going to be particularly nippy.


----------



## Matty (26 Oct 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Sorry if this subject's been raised before, but an article in this morning's _Metro_ suggests the average commute speed by public transport is between *6.7*-10.9mph. My guess is it must be a similar speed by car.
> 
> Dunno know about the rest of us, but my commute by bike is between 17-18mph average.
> 
> Need I say more?



6.7 - not far off walking pace!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Oct 2010)

I do over 30mph average from my house to the ferry... 








...because it's not much more than 1/2 mile and if I don't sprint the exercise value is zero!


----------



## palinurus (26 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> That cadence is far, far TOO SLOW! What are you trying to do to yourself? Build big muscles??



It just seems efficient. I can spin if I want to, but on the way to work is not one of those times.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Oct 2010)

My best over my 17 mile commute (one way) was 20.49 mph






but its normally 17-18 over the total 34 miles


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

Excessive speed on a bicycle. Definition.

Fall over sideways and you break one or more of your bones. 

A Vauxhall Astra driver helped me discover that for me it is 21 mph.


----------



## Iain p (26 Oct 2010)

For the whole commute, there and back i do 14mph average. Getting to work is a dam sight quicker than getting home


----------



## 400bhp (26 Oct 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Door to door car commute - 40 mins
> 
> Door to door cycle commute - 1 hr.
> 
> ...



That's kind of the way I look at it.

Get out of bed @ 6:30, cycle to work, shower and sat at my desk at 8.

vs

Get out of bed @6:40, drive to tram stop & get the tram. Usually at my desk at 8.

Variance of commute times by other means than bike is far higher.

Efficiency ratio (avg commute time / variance of commute time) much higher by bike.


----------



## davefb (26 Oct 2010)

i need to get fitter .

i can only manage a best of about 11mph for my 13miles to ( normally 10 coming home  ). tbh i'd be happy with 'under an hour' for the time..

traffic does make it slower... noticably.


by car, it would be about 30mins , so 26mph... however some lunatics (planners) seem to have decided to reduce traffic flow along a dual carraigeway into manchester )a6 corridor into salford) , with the designated aim of moving the cars 'elsewhere',,, since the 'elsewhere' isnt upgraded OR even applicable to me in any way(ends up wrong side of town via regent road),,, i've not found a nice 'new route' yet (or anyone else) so its taking another 15mins... grr.

and it also messes up where i like to cycle,, not too bad on the morning, but on the evening it means 'fighting for road space' down a static two lane busy stretch(which i am NOT confident about ). they've even removed some of the bus lanes and the intention is to make it 'one lane + bus lane and some cycle lanes' ( i think)....


( by car, its 15min walk from car park to work, so it will be faster once i get up to speed  )


----------



## brokenbetty (26 Oct 2010)

5.5 miles
37 sets of traffic lights 
30 minutes door to door 
11 mph on a sit up and beg


----------



## Browser (26 Oct 2010)

Current commute distance is 11.5 miles, along mostly rural roads with one short stretch of the A47. Normal time is between 38 and 44 minutes, with some summer wind-assisted times of 33-35 minutes. Average speeds anywhere between 16 and 20+ mph. In the car would be quicker but I'd still be a fat lardy git who was starting to wheeze with every breath!


----------



## Pompey Princess (26 Oct 2010)

I am quite chuffed to read some of the average commute times cos I thought I was a fairly lame girly and actually it turns out that I'm not!! I cycle a Carrera Subway Ltd edition 2009 (girly short version) and don't have ultra skinny road tyres. I am usually laden down with 2 Ortlieb pannier bags full to the rafters with work stuff too so I feel quite smug about my commute time !!
 

Average is 12 -14 mph and I do just over 7 miles in 30-32 minutes. I have done it in 26mins before but this was a very wind assisted time!!


----------



## Roadrunner78 (26 Oct 2010)

I use cyclemeter GPS on my iPhone, it agrees with my computer. 16mph average most conditions, with blasts up to 27mph and the occasional 35mph. Slightly lower average when cycling into Scotland's headwinds.

Edit; and like this morning when I'm assisted by Scotland's tailwind I saw a steady 20mph+ all the way home  .


----------



## Crankarm (26 Oct 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Sorry if this subject's been raised before, but an article in this morning's _Metro_ suggests the average commute speed by public transport is between 6.7-10.9mph. My guess is it must be a similar speed by car.
> 
> Dunno know about the rest of us, but my commute by bike is between *17-18mph average*.
> 
> Need I say more?



17-18mph .................. Chesham is surrounded by major hills on all sides so I doubt you'd be climbing them at anywhere near 12mph. White Lion Hill is pretty steep maybe climb at 8mph? And then cycling around the town to maintain your 18 mph average you must take some monumental risks. I don't believe you cycle anywhere near an averge of 17-18mph. Probably around the 12-14mph mark. What bike are you riding, Honda Fireblade ....... ?

I am in the flat Fens. When I rode everyday my average was about 19mph on a commuting hybrid bike with panniers. But to obtain this average of 19mph one has to ride much of the time at a speed of 24-25 mph to make up for the times when you are starting off or riding at speed considerably less than 19mph. If I rode around Chesham and environs I would expect my average to drop to about 14-15mph or even less. FYI I commuted 25-30 miles for many decades.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Oct 2010)

My commute is 17 miles there and back lots of climbing. If i can do it in less than an hour I am happy. Finding it harder to do that as the winter closes in. The unlit country roads for part of it even with good lights do restrict speed a bit. It probably takes 10 mins more than in the car but a damn site more enjoyable and saves me a gym subscription that would never be used.


----------



## MacB (27 Oct 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Oh dear, when I put the OP in, it was never intended to be a 'let's compare our averages' thread.
> 
> It was meant to be more a 'how silly you are not to commute by bike' thread!



Agreed but it's nice to see the times and speeds etc, my last commute was a 40 mile round trip, but very quiet, few junctions and only two sets of lights quite close together. Rolling and total time were usually within 30 seconds of each other, couldn't get to 10mph when I started doing it and 16.5mph was about as good as it got. 

Point of this, unless traffic was exceptionally bad, I could never do it faster than in the car. Even if traffic was bad my car time would only have been the same as my best bike time. 

Still no comparison, commuting by bike was vastly superior, though getting hooked on bikes made the anticipated financial benefits evaporate rather quickly.


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Oh dear, when I put the OP in, it was never intended to be a 'let's compare our averages' thread.
> 
> It was meant to be more a 'how silly you are not to commute by bike' thread!



Yesterday we were in the car and set off from some shops, down A38 into towards the centre with a cyclist immediately in front of us - we were laughing at his badger stripe up his light brown trousers and thinking that mudguards were worth it. We overtook him. Several miles later we turned off the A38 and a cyclist filtered by ... with the same badger stripe and it wasn't even prime commuting time - 4pm ish. But I guess most other motorists won't have made that same link.

As for average speeds - due to junctions, lights, hills and the inadequate cyclist on top of the bike I doubt my average is in double figures.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> 5.5 miles
> 37 sets of traffic lights
> 30 minutes door to door
> 11 mph on a sit up and beg



What you need to do is fit a rear rack, fix on a couple of booms with a large padded buffer sticking out the back, with a sign saying "Gizza push".


----------



## Vikeonabike (27 Oct 2010)

Veraging 16mph on a rural commute over 31 mile round trip! Lots quicker than public transport, slower than the car...not by much though!


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Oct 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Door to door car commute - 40 mins
> 
> Door to door cycle commute - 1 hr.
> 
> ...



And it's "free".
Though you don't include your time to get changed/prepared at work etc


Me...
Drive 15-30 minutes (highly variable)
Cycle 30-35 minutes (+10 getting ready, faster in a rush)

Quicker in the car, but would need to leave earlier to make sure I arrive on time (even earlier if its an important appoinment etc).


----------



## StuartG (27 Oct 2010)

Don't forget we are not comparing like with like.

Cycle commuting time is not that variable. Wind is seldom a major issue in-city which makes a puncture the only event likely to cause a major delay. And if you choose the right Kevlar jobbie and look after them - that is a rare event.

Whereas public transport service interruptions are a major headache (not to mention strikes). An hour's bus journey can often involve a 45 minute wait. Roadworks, traffic light failures, gridlock can stop the car. Bikes continue to filter through. So even if AVERAGE speeds are only a little faster the resultant bike commute time is a darned sight more dependable.

But it blows all those long rehearsed Reginald Perrin 'late for work' excuses


----------



## CharlieB (27 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> 17-18mph .................. Chesham is surrounded by major hills on all sides so I doubt you'd be climbing them at anywhere near 12mph. White Lion Hill is pretty steep maybe climb at 8mph? And then cycling around the town to maintain your 18 mph average you must take some monumental risks. I don't believe you cycle anywhere near an averge of 17-18mph. Probably around the 12-14mph mark. What bike are you riding, Honda Fireblade ....... ?
> 
> I am in the flat Fens. When I rode everyday my average was about 19mph on a commuting hybrid bike with panniers. But to obtain this average of 19mph one has to ride much of the time at a speed of 24-25 mph to make up for the times when you are starting off or riding at speed considerably less than 19mph. If I rode around Chesham and environs I would expect my average to drop to about 14-15mph or even less. FYI I commuted 25-30 miles for many decades.


Steady on, Crankarm, I'm not commuting all the way in or from Chesham most days!
It's an 11m Harrow-Regent's Park stretch, usually. 

…as for White Hill - I give up trying about halfway up.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> And it's "free".
> Though you don't include your time to get changed/prepared at work etc
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing is 'Free'.

What you are doing by cycling is extending your life expectancy. When those days come, you will still be paying the services bills on your cottage by the sea and still buying food to enjoy on the patio.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Oct 2010)

On an average day, I can drive into work more quickly than I can cycle. I have to drive across Birmingham City Centre, so its very much an urban commute rather than a fast rural one.

So, further cycling justification needed.

Well, on a bad day my drive can take longer than cycling. So I need to leave home at the same time, whether riding or driving (takes a bit longer to get myself sorted and cool down when cycling), Cycling is barely affected by traffic, and only 3-4 minutes longer with a tasty headwind.

Still marginal though.

OK, on top of driving I need to add making-lunch time. When I cycle I can justify a large, rather unhealthy lunch down at the canteen. When driving, I have to make some healthy and less filling sandwiches. That's 5 minutes per day to add.
Furthermore, I can add Gym time to the car commute. OK, I hate gyms, but there would be a necessity to do something to keep fit with a sedentary job and a drive into work. So if I add the time taken to visit a gym (including changing, packing rucksack, but not showering, as I do that when cycling) and aggregate it over my weekly commute, I can finally bring the average speed whilst driving down below my cycling time.

OK, cycling wins hands down now. And that's before I add time at the petrol station putting fuel in, checking tire pressures, etc.


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Nothing is 'Free'.
> 
> What you are doing by cycling is extending your life expectancy. When those days come, you will still be paying the services bills on your cottage by the sea and still buying food to enjoy on the patio.



You know what I meant.

Unless this is sarcasm.

You're hardly going to save money if you're dead.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> You know what I meant.
> 
> Unless this is sarcasm.
> 
> You're hardly going to save money if you're dead.




No its not sarcasm.

A person who does not exercise and drives everywhere could be paying double. Once for the transport and second by sacrificing a long and happy retirement.
The fitness cyclist person is not paying immediatley for his/her transport but is penalised by an extended lifetime of paying out for 'living requirements'.

My view is I will live until I have spent every penny. My sons know this and are not planning their future based on any inheritance.


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> No its not sarcasm.
> 
> A person who does not exercise and drives everywhere could be paying double. Once for the transport and second by sacrificing a long and happy retirement.
> The fitness cyclist person is not paying immediatley for his/her transport but is penalised by an extended lifetime of paying out for 'living requirements'.
> ...



Yea well you still got what I meant and there was no point going on with crap like this against what I said.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

Oh lighten up.

I'm only trying to liven up what is a very dull website.


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Oh lighten up.
> 
> I'm only trying to liven up what is a very dull website.



By acting like a knob...


----------



## 400bhp (27 Oct 2010)

StuartG said:


> Don't forget we are not comparing like with like.
> 
> Cycle commuting time is not that variable.



You've skimmed read the thread I see.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

What was this thread about? Ah, yes, 9 mph bus speeds in London.

I'm half expecting Charlie to come back and tell us its been blamed on Boris Bikes.


----------



## clarion (27 Oct 2010)

Buses would be a lot faster if there weren't so many idiots thinking it's a good idea to crawl into the city in their private cars.


----------



## mgarl10024 (27 Oct 2010)

I've only been commuting since March (around 6-7 miles on my hybrid bike, mainly using cycle routes), and haven't really been focussing on personal bests. However, I have kept a log of speeds etc. to see if there's an improvement.
I've been happy with the improving curve, but recently have noticed a drop-off - I'm wondering if the Winter is having an effect as it seemed to coincide with the temperatures and light levels dropping.
[graph attached]

With regards to time, cycling for me is more expensive. I've often thought of the rare days of bringing in the car 'oh this is so easy'. Assuming you get in early (like me at around 745), you don't have parking issues and the traffic is quite light.
Car: 20mins each way - total around 40 mins. Let's say 50mins to be generous.
Cycling: 35mins each way. Locking/Unlocking bike: 5mins. 20mins extra shower (at work). Packing bags in morning (extra clothing, etc) 10mins. Getting changed at work to go home - 10mins. Weekly half hour of bike maintenance (5mins per day). Total: 120mins. Over double.
It's the health benefits that I'm mainly chasing, and the fun and challenge of keeping it going.

MG


----------



## brokenbetty (27 Oct 2010)

mgarl10024 said:


> Car: 20mins each way - total around 40 mins. Let's say 50mins to be generous.
> Cycling: 35mins each way. Locking/Unlocking bike: 5mins. *20mins extra shower (at work)*. Packing bags in morning (extra clothing, etc) 10mins. Getting changed at work to go home - 10mins. Weekly half hour of bike maintenance (5mins per day). Total: 120mins. Over double.
> It's the health benefits that I'm mainly chasing, and the fun and challenge of keeping it going.
> 
> MG



Do you not shower when you drive then? 

Unless you shower before you leave as well, showering at work isn't extra time, just a block that happens after travel instead of before.

You'll probably find bag packing gets a lot faster as you get used to it as well - for me it's about 1 minute the night before to decide what to wear, locate clean underwear and lay it out on the sofa, then another minute the next morning to roll it in a clean towel and bung it in a bag. And I'm a girl!


----------



## adds21 (27 Oct 2010)

I did my first commute with an average speed of > 20 mph this morning, however that was mostly on downhill A Roads. I usually go a less direct (but nicer) route, where my average is between 16 and 17.

The commute home is a different story though! I'm lucky to get a 13 mph average in the evening.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

After six months of travelling to work on a bike, I decided 'minute pinching' was the fastest route to an accident.
So for the last 32.5 years, I set my alarm early, get up, bide my time and have a relaxed ride to work.

If all goes well, as I've said before, I slow down on the two mile run-in to the bike shed.


----------



## MacB (27 Oct 2010)

adds21 said:


> I did my first commute with an average speed of > 20 mph this morning, however that was mostly on downhill A Roads. I usually go a less direct (but nicer) route, where my average is between 16 and 17.
> 
> The commute home is a different story though! I'm lucky to get a 13 mph average in the evening.



That's why you should always take the round trip figure

Agree with Jimbo there as well, 'minute pinching' can be irresistable, especially in the early days but it can also be destructive, physically and mentally.


----------



## mgarl10024 (27 Oct 2010)

mgarl10024 said:


> Car: 20mins each way - total around 40 mins. Let's say 50mins to be generous.
> Cycling: 35mins each way. Locking/Unlocking bike: 5mins. *20mins extra shower (at work).* Packing bags in morning (extra clothing, etc) 10mins. Getting changed at
> MG






brokenbetty said:


> Do you not shower when you drive then?



hehe.

If driving, then I'll likely have a single shower every 24hrs - most likely in the morning _before_ I leave for work.
If cycling, I read that it was important to shower soon after (if not just for the sake of your colleagues, but because bacteria can build up and can cause issues especially in the saddle area). So, I shower _after_ I get to work, and then in the evening _after_ commuting home. That's an extra shower, and an extra 20mins.

(For those of a geeky nature, and at a real risk of diverting the thread) I did even work out that if this extra shower was done using an electric shower powered by a coal-fired power station for more than 7 minutes, that my cycling would actually make more CO2 that if I just drove in. Details available on request....).


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Oct 2010)

mgarl10024 said:


> (For those of a geeky nature, and at a real risk of diverting the thread) I did even work out that if this extra shower was done using an electric shower powered by a coal-fired power station for more than 7 minutes, that my cycling would actually make more CO2 that if I just drove in. Details available on request....).



Cold shower. Character building


----------



## brokenbetty (27 Oct 2010)

mgarl10024 said:


> hehe.
> 
> If driving, then I'll likely have a single shower every 24hrs - most likely in the morning _before_ I leave for work.
> If cycling, I read that it was important to shower soon after (if not just for the sake of your colleagues, but because bacteria can build up and can cause issues especially in the saddle area). So, I shower _after_ I get to work, and then in the evening _after_ commuting home. That's an extra shower, and an extra 20mins.
> ...



Fair enough - I go a little less than you (5.5 miles) but I take it slow so I don't need an evening shower - I barely raise a sweat so I just cool down a bit then get changed and let the kit air.


----------



## CharlieB (27 Oct 2010)

clarion said:


> Buses would be a lot faster if there weren't so many idiots thinking it's a good idea to crawl into the city in their private cars.


+1


----------



## JoysOfSight (27 Oct 2010)

mgarl10024 said:


> If driving, then I'll likely have a single shower every 24hrs - most likely in the morning _before_ I leave for work.
> If cycling, I read that it was important to shower soon after (if not just for the sake of your colleagues, but because bacteria can build up and can cause issues especially in the saddle area). So, I shower _after_ I get to work, and then in the evening _after_ commuting home. That's an extra shower, and an extra 20mins.
> 
> (For those of a geeky nature, and at a real risk of diverting the thread) I did even work out that if this extra shower was done using an electric shower powered by a coal-fired power station for more than 7 minutes, that my cycling would actually make more CO2 that if I just drove in. Details available on request....).



YMMV, but if I didn't ride to work I would also need to hit the gym for some exercise. Not only would this involve the same extra shower as the bike commute, but I'd also be driving to the gym (by definition) so making two further car journeys anyway.

The only way to put driving above cycling (and even then, some of the sums are quite dubious) is to assume that a sedentary lifestyle has no penalties over a healthy one.


----------



## theFire (27 Oct 2010)

My average is around 14-16mph over 6 mile journey.... the journey in the morning takes me longer than driving normally but the journey home is normally quicker..... oh how I love sailing past all those queuing cars!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

theFire said:


> My average is around 14-16mph over 6 mile journey.... the journey in the morning takes me longer than driving normally but the journey home is normally quicker..... *oh how I love sailing past all those queuing cars!*



Oh yes indeed... apart from this week as it's half term.


----------



## theFire (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes indeed... apart from this week as it's half term.



Ah but I have to pass a theme park and school holidays normally make traffic there worse on the way home!


----------



## Tammytroot (27 Oct 2010)

Length of commute 7.5 miles. Usually takes about 45-50 mins. Interestingly time doesn't change much whether I'm trying hard or just pooling along. Probably has more to do with traffic lights, junctions and behaviour of other road users.


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Oct 2010)

To those that average over 16mph -






and those over 18mph -





And over 20mph -


----------



## leemo (27 Oct 2010)

A slightly sluggish 12-13 mph given Im on a spesh sirrus (going through london zone 2.)

Just as quick as public transport though and give me my exercise.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2010)

11 mph.


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2010)

mgarl10024 said:


> I've only been commuting since March (around 6-7 miles on my hybrid bike, mainly using cycle routes), and haven't really been focussing on personal bests. However, I have kept a log of speeds etc. to see if there's an improvement.
> I've been happy with the improving curve, but recently have noticed a drop-off - I'm wondering if the Winter is having an effect as it seemed to coincide with the temperatures and light levels dropping.



Winter commutes for most people tend to be slower due to various things including having to go slower to adjust for the weather conditions and also wearing the extra layers. Unfortunately the maintenance needed also goes up.

Going back to your comparison ... where do you park...? In a staff car park or do you have to find a space or pay for one?


----------



## BSRU (28 Oct 2010)

My commute to work on a bicycle is always going to be slower than by car because my bicycle route is four times as long as the car route.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Oct 2010)

summerdays said:


> Winter commutes for most people tend to be slower due to various things including having to go slower to adjust for the weather conditions and also wearing the extra layers. Unfortunately the maintenance needed also goes up.
> 
> Going back to your comparison ... where do you park...? In a staff car park or do you have to find a space or pay for one?



I have a Suunto HRM that tries to give you a training effort rating, based on length of time max and average HR and a calculated EPOC value. My best time in July going home was 55 mins. calories 520ish Training Effort 2.8 (out of 5), yet yesterday it was 1 hour 1 min and yet 767 calories and training effort of 3.4, was not a really bad head wind either. This will be my first winter, and without a doubt it is much harder, and to be honest I cannot really tell you why.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2010)

If I was to take public transport to work it would have to be 1 train and the DLR (it used to be 2 trains but they merged 2 routes). Used to take about an hour and three quarters (including 20 minute walk to station. Driving it would take over an hour (slightly less in school holiday time) If I was to cycle the most direct route it takes 45 minutes.


----------



## mgarl10024 (28 Oct 2010)

mgarl10024 said:


> With regards to time, cycling for me is more expensive. I've often thought of the rare days of bringing in the car 'oh this is so easy'. Assuming you get in early (like me at around 745), you don't have parking issues and the traffic is quite light.
> Car: 20mins each way - total around 40 mins. Let's say 50mins to be generous.
> Cycling: 35mins each way. Locking/Unlocking bike: 5mins. 20mins extra shower (at work). Packing bags in morning (extra clothing, etc) 10mins. Getting changed at work to go home - 10mins. Weekly half hour of bike maintenance (5mins per day). Total: 120mins. Over double.





summerdays said:


> Going back to your comparison ... where do you park...? In a staff car park or do you have to find a space or pay for one?



When in the car, we have a free staff car park. Trouble is, there aren't enough spaces. If you arrive at 745 like me, you can pretty much park anywhere. If you arrive after 9, you can forget it. Work have secured a car park about a mile away with a bus shuttle service, but it's all a bit of a faff and can add an hour to your day easy (by the time you've fought back through the traffic you've just crawled through, then waited for the bus....) - so this leads to a bit of a war to get in early.

When on the bike, we have a bike rack outside of the main building but it feels fairly secure. On a good day it actually fills up, so we've been encouraging work to install a second one.

I did suggest to work about a scheme where if you didn't use the car park you got a tiny payment of 50p per day. This would apply to people who worked from home (which they encourage 2 days a week), people who car-share, walkers, bus users, and yes - cyclists. Would reduce the demand on the car park for not a lot of money. Largely fell on deaf ears though.


----------

